# Has anyone tried the Zero tolerance knives?



## AlexGT

How good is the quality?, I'm kind of interested in the ZT400 recurve tanto model in plain edge, looks very cool and I like that it has S30V steel.

Have you seen reviews of this particular model?





Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## carrot

Don't know about that model but in general I've heard they are beefy and built like tanks. They are made by Kershaw's parent company, so you can be assured of the quality.


----------



## wmirag

Looks like a ***** to sharpen.

W.


----------



## CLHC

I don't own any of Kershaw's or ZT knives, but over on TOS (the other side/site), these knives are pluses with satisfied end users.

ZT has Auto version too!

*<**TAD Gear**>*


----------



## Fargus

wmirag said:


> Looks like a ***** to sharpen.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## carrot

wmirag said:


> Looks like a ***** to sharpen.
> 
> W.


The Spyderco Sharpmaker will handle it easily.


----------



## AlexGT

I have no problems to put a razor sharp edge on it, I just haven't seen a review of this particular model.

AlexGT


----------



## houtex

I own several Kershaws and have given plenty away as gifts. They are great. I just purchased the ZT0610ST automatic. Try Bladeforums for a review on that particular knife or maybe Messer forum.


----------



## AlexGT

Nice looking combo you got there houtex!

I'm a member on Bladeforums but haven't seen a review there, the search function is disabled for me, but google didn't return any hits.

AlexGT


----------



## redledz

In the Kershaw forum under manufacturer, there is some discussion of it in there around page 5 compared to the 0300. It doesn't get the attention that the other ZT models get. Some prefer it being a little lighter, but keeping the blade length. The scavenger is still on my list though.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA

The ZT0400 is a good choice if you're looking for an assisted opener. It is fairly light weight and has anti-slip inserts in the handle similar to Microtech. The quality of these knives is excellent as they are designed by Strider & Ken Onion and manufactured by Kershaw. I carry a 301 daily and love it. The assist on the 0400 is super quick and comparable to an auto(I've seen slower autos!).

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## houtex

BOG is correct. The opening of theZT auto is slower than all my other assit. openers.


----------



## Styerman

I had a ZT 301 , big ba and beautifull. Since I am not a fan of assisted (due to potential legal complications ), I prefer the ZT200. Quality is as good as I have seen in prodction folders. 

Chris


----------



## russtang

I have a ZT 301 and it is a beefy, rugged knife.

In my opinion, they open so easily and fast, an "auto" version may not be any quicker to open.

But, I may have to try one anyway.


----------



## LukeA

carrot said:


> The Spyderco Sharpmaker will handle it easily.



Any rod sharpener, really.


----------



## husky20

I had the zero tolerance 0302 i really liked it it was a very big pocket knife though for edc.I ended up selling it but after i sold it i regretted it and wanted it back so i will probably get one again.very nice. I really liked the look of the coyote brown and the black to tone and the tiger stripes was sweet.It was well built.also liked the hinderer.kind of reminded me of the back of a bullet.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

The ZT0302 is by far my favorite production folder. I don't think you will find better knives for the money. ZT blades are really top notch, they use the best materials and the best craftsmanship.


----------



## DopeySRT

Made by kershaw and has an unconditional lifetime warranty. The factory will resharpen it for free, plus the 0100 fixed blade as they say, "can use to pry with." Took 4600lbs of force to break it and they even shot at it with a glock and nothing happened. Yeah, I'd say get it.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

DopeySRT said:


> Made by kershaw and has an unconditional lifetime warranty. The factory will resharpen it for free, plus the 0100 fixed blade as they say, "can use to pry with." Took 4600lbs of force to break it and they even shot at it with a glock and nothing happened. Yeah, I'd say get it.


That 0100 is one sick blade! I saw that Glock test...


----------



## Knife Boy

I love the ZT line. I carry a 350 quite often and have owned others. I have never owned the 400 you pictured, but have handled one in a friend's knife store....very cool knife.


----------



## vaughnsphotoart

AlexGT said:


> How good is the quality?, I'm kind of interested in the ZT400 recurve tanto model in plain edge, looks very cool and I like that it has S30V steel.



I had this knife and sold it. Quality is top notch. I personally like blades with a bit of recurve, and sharpening them with a Lansky sharpener is no problem.

I got rid of it because of the handle inserts, which are sandspaper like. I tend to clip my knives at the top of my right jeans pocket. I could not stick my hand into my pocket without removing my knuckles on the sandpaper.

If you would like an alternate recommendation, I purchased a Kershaw Spec Bump, and smoothed the grip pattern slightly by wet-sanding with ultra-fine grit sandpaper. I am very happy with this knife, and it also uses S30V.


----------



## commodorewheeler

Zero Tolerance makes great quality stuff. If you like the profile of that model, I would say go for it.


----------



## ckc

I have, and carry the ZT301.. it's a strong knife.. the speed safe is a bit slower, but has a nice "thunk" when it opens (since the blade is heavier). I'd buy another one any day..


----------



## PG5768

I have a ZT0350KW. Very solid knife with a very fast AO. Plus the flipper has spoiled me, find myself trying to reach for a flipper when I'm using all my knives. Disappointed when I realize I'm using one that doesn't have a flipper.

Plan on getting a ZT0300 soon and will probably get an 0200 and 0500 eventually.


----------



## NaOH

I have no experience with the 400 but my ZT 200 and 302 are fantastic knives.

Spyderco's Sharpmaker will keep it sharp for you.


----------



## PG5768

My ZT collection has grown a little since my last post.

I've been carrying the 0301 everyday for the last couple weeks. Its big and heavy, but I hardly notice it in my jeans pocket.


----------



## djlucky

PG5768 said:


> My ZT collection has grown a little since my last post.
> I've been carrying the 0301 everyday for the last couple weeks. Its big and heavy, but I hardly notice it in my jeans pocket.



what about black color on blades? how is resist to scratches?


----------



## The Sun

i carry ZT 03XX series A LOT and they are excellent knives. i disabled the speedsafe feature on one of them to have a manual folder (pretty easy modification), and i carry it while i'm in town. 

The blade finish is a diamond like carbon (DLC) coating and is very resistant to scratching....BUT, like all finishes is prone to wear over time. 

Normally i bead-blast the coating off the blade and Ti, then stone-wash the whole knife. the stone-wash finish is excellent and wears very nicely. it's a great finish for knives that get used regularly because it masks wear.


----------



## *Jijoel*

I own a zt 200.
Tank of a knife.
good fit and finish and in this type a "lot of bang for the bucks".
I don't like ao so i choose the 200.
Do think it looks better than the more beefy 300/350 line.


----------



## Bierkameel

I just got my ZT 0302 yesterday, this is my second ZT and they are great, really bombproof but the 0300 series is very big.


----------



## The Sun

"big" is a somewhat relative term. relative to what you are comparing them to. yes, they are "big" if you're comparing them to "small" knives, but when comparing them to truly "big" folders (4" plus blade lengths) then the 030X series are of the mid-sized variety.


----------

